# Waiting on Paradive order is driving me bonkers



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

I have many watches. But I can't recall ever be so anxious for something to come. I'm 53, but I'm feeling like I'm 5 the day before Christmas and all the wonders the next day would hold. Do I need to see a counselor or are there others getting antsy?o|


----------



## tlshepherd (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Waiting on Paradive order ia driving me bonkers*

Heck, I waited two years for a Kingston and yes, we all probably need to see a counselor. On the other hand, sometimes I look at my son (who just turned 6) and think that it wouldn't be too bad to feel like a kid again. Enjoy the wait, and the watch! Congrats on the Paradive. I'm wearing an old Blackwater today and can tell you that Bill's watches are worth waiting for.
Tom


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Waiting on Paradive order ia driving me bonkers*

I'm with you sir! I can't wait for this paradive to arrive at my doorstep! I'm also still awaiting Project 300 and the new Stingray and Sea Fighter.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Waiting on Paradive order ia driving me bonkers*

I'm excited about getting the RTW Paradive on my wrist, but I'm really not that bothered by the wait. Waited more than two years for a Key West (worth every second of the wait), two for an OWC Snowflake (well worth the wait as well), and almost two years for a Dagaz Typhoon T-II. I also scoured sales boards for two years before I landed a Kingston and a LRRP UTC and it was four years before I sourced and bought a LRRP Milsub (which I traded almost immediately - no knock against the watch; I just had something else grab my attention. Mixed feelings about that one two years on...).


----------



## steelw202 (Sep 23, 2017)

Looking forward for the General Ordering to open finally...


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: Waiting on Paradive order ia driving me bonkers*

F**k me, I can't wait 2 years, I will lose it. Bat s**t crazy...


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Waiting on Paradive order ia driving me bonkers*



Foch said:


> ... I can't wait 2 years ...


Patience, young Grasshopper, patience. It's a virtue, I know ;-)

The day-counter for my Project 300 wait shows 2,769 - this Monday, it will be exactly 7 years and 7 months.

Am I happy about this wait? Absolutely not.
Does it bother me? Not really.

With that said, my wife has been waiting on her P300 GO for a year and 5 months already - fearing that one will be here too late, I got her the closest thing to the original (WatchCo built):








Before anyone wonders, no, that's not her wrist

PS - to stay on topic, we're also both waiting on the RTW-ParaDive and no, the wait is not driving u bonkers.


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

I will try to hold it together...Wise Master 225
Is that an omega or a custom? I had jack Alexyon at IWW customize a rare Seiko 4205 midsize diver for my wife, who is small. He restored it and bead blast it and we but that on a shark mesh also. Turned out nice.
I have the shark mesh a few of my vintage divers, I love that look. I hate sizing it, but it's a great fit. Doesn't pull the hair on my arms.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

AboutTimeCo in Auckland, NZ, formerly known as WatchCo in Australia, builds SM300 watches using NOS parts and refurbished movements. Essentially 100% original Omega, but has never left Bienne (and lack an Omega serial number). The picture shows it on an original Omega mesh that I normally use on my Speedmaster - I was checking the fit and the look (explains why my wife's watch adorns my wrist)


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Beautiful. What a classic design. I would wear it to test "fit & the look" for a year or two. If it is for the wife, you can't be too careful.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

The wait is killing me too!

And I probably just made it a little bit longer because yesterday I decided to contact MKII and switch my final selection from the dive bezel to the acrylic 12-hour bezel. :-d


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Keep the faith. And go RedWings


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Another week passes and no ParaDive. I had to buy a Sinn 586 UTC to pacify me till my ParaDive gets here. Like non-alcoholic beer, kinda tastes the same...


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

I am waiting for my keywest for 3 years and MAN I am sick of waiting


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Jupiter, I feel your pain. When I was 15 I wanted to try beer, my Dad made me wait 6 damn yearso|


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Anybody get a shipping notification yet or have the info on their MKII account page move past "Awaiting Scheduling" yet?


----------



## Flip.willy (Aug 1, 2015)

I got a tracking number, but hasn’t shipped yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nothing here...


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine left PA on the 25th and is currently with USPS in NY.


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

OMG OMG OMG customer portal says "Shipped". I need to call into work, take a few days off, to watch the mailbox. Not sure what to tell them...LOL


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

I’ll be honest folks... I got mine in great anticipation and as soon as I opened the box it went up for sale. 

The Paradive built by Bill himself is so much better that I couldn’t justify keeping this one. 

The hawkinge was great but this one is a miss. 

I really hope the watches built by Bill after P300 aren’t too far off into the future (Sea Fighter revamp and possible Capstone revamp from the Fulcrum platform).


----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

Plat0 said:


> I'll be honest folks... I got mine in great anticipation and as soon as I opened the box it went up for sale.
> 
> The Paradive built by Bill himself is so much better that I couldn't justify keeping this one.
> 
> ...


Whoa, care to elaborate? What about it is lacking? It looks great in pictures...


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Plat0 said:


> I'll be honest folks... I got mine in great anticipation and as soon as I opened the box it went up for sale.
> 
> The Paradive built by Bill himself is so much better that I couldn't justify keeping this one.
> 
> ...


I LOVE mine, but I've never handled a Swiss Paradive... I have had or handled a couple of Blackwaters, two Nassaus, a Kingston, a Key West, and four or five LRRPs. RTW Paradive seems OK to me. Crown is a bit difficult to unscrew and seat/screw back in and the bezel action is a bit sloppy, but it's half the price of a Swiss Paradve (even cheaper as I was in on the pre-order) and it's available now. Makes for a great beater watch IMNHO.

Great... Now you've got me hankering for a Swiss Paradive. Doh!


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

I got a tracking number. It's on it's way:-!


----------



## NoMusicNoLife (Jul 18, 2016)

Plat0 said:


> I'll be honest folks... I got mine in great anticipation and as soon as I opened the box it went up for sale.
> 
> The Paradive built by Bill himself is so much better that I couldn't justify keeping this one.
> 
> ...


Sir, Please elaborate! Thanks.

I am in the pre order group, anxiously waiting for a tracking number from Bill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Darwin said:


> ...RTW Paradive seems OK to me. Crown is a bit difficult to unscrew and seat/screw back in and the bezel action is a bit sloppy, but it's half the price of a Swiss Paradve (even cheaper as I was in on the pre-order) and it's available now. Makes for a great beater watch IMNHO...


You know I'm an MKII fan and I like you a lot, but... your description doesn't fit an $900 watch. You had a Dagaz Cav-1 at half the cost of a Paradive RTW that fits the description of a beater watch better. I bought your Dagaz from you and don't remember a fiddly crown or sloppy bezel on it. Additionally, there's a lot of quality watches to be had in this $900 range.

I understand inflation and all that, but $900 used to get us a Nassau, with Swiss movement and a bracelet. Now we're talking Seiko and possibly fiddly crown and slightly sloppy bezel. I think some of us put on blinders up in here.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

thach said:


> You know I'm an MKII fan and I like you a lot, but... your description doesn't fit an $900 watch. You had a Dagaz Cav-1 at half the cost of a Paradive RTW that fits the description of a beater watch better. I owned your Dagaz and don't remember a fiddly crown or sloppy bezel on it. Additionally, there's a lot of quality watches to be had in this $900 range.
> 
> Just speaking the truth here.


Not going to argue with you, but I MUCH prefer the Paradive.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Darwin said:


> Not going to argue with you, but I MUCH prefer the Paradive.


Not trying to argue, I have a lot of respect for you. Subject dropped and apologies to the OP/thread starter.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

^^ Sorry, terse early morning cell phone replies are ill-advised... I meant that I can't argue your points (re: beater and value proposition)! It's all good and I don't think you have any apologies to make. I opened myself up to being called on my comments; I should have simply noted that I love the watch and left it at that. Having opened the can of worms, though, bezel action is sub-par and the crown fiddly to screw back in (problem is that it's hard to get the thread started when screwing it back down). I've been urged to write to MKII about the bezel issue and probably should... Problem for me is that there is about 15 minutes of back play on it and it is "springy" vertically. I NEVER use the bezel on a dive watch or GMT (poseur here...), so a non-issue for me. once I set it where I want it, it stays put.

Right, having now aired this publicly, I should contact MKII. Not fair to them NOT to do so.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

So here's my take:

I love MKII. It's because of MKII that I truly understand a quality watch outside of the luxury brands (Rolex, Omega, etc). My first MKII was a Sea Fighter and it was possibly the greatest watch I have ever had at that point in time.

I still own my Kingston and I have owned: 2 Vantage's, 2 Nassau's, 1 Capstone, 1 Paradive and a Hawkinge. ALL were and still are amazing but this Gen 3 Paradive didn't even feel like a MKII. Here's why:

1. The sloppy bezel. It moves along on its rails and doesn't have positive clicks like nice dive watches usually do (my point of references: Daily wearer 114060, every MKII diver I have had, Omega Seamaster Tag Heur Aquaracer.

2. The crown was difficult to use. It didn't pop out as easily as others when I wanted it to and it wasn't any easier to wind.

3. It didn't feel like a MKII. Totally subjective feeling here but this watch didn't have a soul like all my MKII had. I'm spoiled though... I still own a Kingston.

4. The value isn't there. At $900 retail, even though I paid less, the watch is way overpriced for what you get.



thach said:


> I understand inflation and all that, but $900 used to get us a Nassau, with Swiss movement and a bracelet. Now we're talking Seiko and possibly fiddly crown and slightly sloppy bezel. I think some of us put on blinders up in here.


Exactly. A production watch with this lack of quality and no bracelet doesn't make sense to cost $900. It just doesn't.

I'll gladly pay $2000 easily for a Swiss/Bill creation as soon as I can again but this may be it for me on the RTWs. I still think the Hawkinge is great though so I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## vespajg (Jul 26, 2013)

This is disappointing to hear as I was looking forward to ordering a Gen 3 now that ordering is open. And the pictures have been making me want one even more as the Gen 3 truly looks spectacular. 

I'm the happy owner of a Key West and truly appreciate the quality of MK II. I have been hoping for years it seems that the Swiss Paradise would return to active ordering so that I could get one. And I had high hopes that the Gen 3 case and bezel were identical or close to the Swiss version, albeit without the helium option (unnecessary for my purposes). 

I think I could live with the crown issue, and the Seiko movement is okay with me as I have plenty of ETA movements in my Sinn and MKII watches, but sloppy/wonky bezels are my pet peeve. I still might order one, but have to give it a lot of thought. If the bezel is sloppy and skates on "its rails" without positive clicks, it will forever bother me. I'm wearing a modded SKX right now that has a wonderfully smooth and firm bezel. My 6309 still clicks firmly and with precision. Parting with 900 bux for inferior bezel performance is a difficult sell to me. 

Any further reports or thoughts would be appreciated. It's a pretty subjective issue, I know, and holding one is probably the only way of knowing whether it's worth it for me.


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

OMG I went to the grocery and missed the mailman with my watch. F**cking shoot me nowo|


----------



## NoMusicNoLife (Jul 18, 2016)

Someone highlighted the bezel and crown issues in MKII Instagram post a couple of days ago. Bill replied he would try to explain the reasons behind immediately after that post. Then both comments were deleted from the Instagram post a few hours later by MKII. This is not very positive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vespajg (Jul 26, 2013)

I noticed that. I can certainly understand that Instagram is not the place for communication about specifics...so I don't have a problem with sanitizing the post. Brands of all sorts do that all the time. 

MkII highlighted the QC checks prior to shipping but didn't address the complaints specifically. I would love to hear more about the bezel from MKII or otherwise. Perhaps too much silicone grease? I know the Seiko models I've owned can have varying bezel performance based on the condition of the gasket and amount of silicone grease (or lack thereof). The crown is likely just something we'll have to live with, I'd imagine. 

Is there a way to tighten the bezel on future shipments? Are they meeting QC regularly and/or is the spec not as tight as the Swiss Paradive and other MKII models? Is it something that can be remedied by the purchaser a la a different gasket or less silicone grease? Do MKII bezels even use a gasket? I've never taken mine off...


----------



## drummie1914 (Mar 28, 2017)

You should have been at the Wind Up a couple of weeks ago...You could have just bought a Paradive off the table!!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Got my ship date.


----------



## Timev0id (Jun 19, 2016)

Plat0 said:


> So here's my take:
> 
> I love MKII. It's because of MKII that I truly understand a quality watch outside of the luxury brands (Rolex, Omega, etc). My first MKII was a Sea Fighter and it was possibly the greatest watch I have ever had at that point in time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the summary. Yes 895 for is very pricy in todays market. You got swiss manufacturers pushing out way better quality products with 80hours of power reserve COSC movements at this pricepoint....


----------



## Timev0id (Jun 19, 2016)

Forgot about the delivery estimation i got.

The current status of your order # ***** is: *2.0 In Queue*
*Your estimated ship date is 30-Nov-2017*


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

The Wind-Up?.... lordy lordy wouldn't that be a trip, from the mountains of Montana to New York city? We need to move said events to more central locations, to allow greater access. Maybe the lovely area of Davenport Iowa, where they have the Mississippi Valley Blues Festival every July, or maybe a little south where snow is a 4 letter word. I don't think the epicenter of horological thinking is New York. Actually I would guess it to be Pennsylvania where the watchmaking schools are, but the point is, the USA is roughly 3.8 mil sq miles, not the 300 that is New York. Just thinking out loud. IMHO


----------



## Doulos Christos (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey Foch,
As the originator of this thread and your zeal for your G3 Paradive's arrival, can we expect pictures and review?
Really like to see if it lives up to your expectations.


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

I will be happy too. I p/u in the morning at the post office.


----------



## drummie1914 (Mar 28, 2017)

You guys amaze me! I suppose that I just do not have the patience, to pre-pay and wait and wait and wait, for an homage watch! Then, to hear that MKII had a booth at the WindUp and was selling the watch to anyone, that all of you have been waiting patiently for....WOW!


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

I got it. I'm wearing it. I'm doing my happy dance and getting cigars ashes everywhere. Alas is life


----------



## NoMusicNoLife (Jul 18, 2016)

Foch said:


> I got it. I'm wearing it. I'm doing my happy dance and getting cigars ashes everywhere. Alas is life


Congrats! Please share some wrist shots.

My shipment date is 30th Nov. A few more weeks to go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Wrist shots are tough with a phone


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Yao-hoo :-!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

drummie1914 said:


> You guys amaze me! I suppose that I just do not have the patience, to pre-pay and wait and wait and wait, for an homage watch! Then, to hear that MKII had a booth at the WindUp and was selling the watch to anyone, that all of you have been waiting patiently for....WOW!


How do you know that the watch he sold at the fair wasn't a variant that no one had ordered? :think:

I want to see a lume shot of these sapphire bezel inserts. *C'mon guys* get out the tactical flashlight, then go in the darkened laundry room for a pic...!

@Foch, you're making me chuckle. *cheers* to you and @gr9sw for your pics. :-!


----------



## drummie1914 (Mar 28, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> How do you know that the watch he sold at the fair wasn't a variant that no one had ordered? :think:
> 
> I want to see a lume shot of these sapphire bezel inserts. *C'mon guys* get out the tactical flashlight, then go in the darkened laundry room for a pic...!
> 
> @Foch, you're making me chuckle. *cheers* to you and @gr9sw for your pics. :-!


It was the exact same watch&#8230; Why don't you send Yao an email and ask him?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timev0id (Jun 19, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> drummie1914 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys amaze me! I suppose that I just do not have the patience, to pre-pay and wait and wait and wait, for an homage watch! Then, to hear that MKII had a booth at the WindUp and was selling the watch to anyone, that all of you have been waiting patiently for....WOW!
> ...


In mail it says "Dear Paradive Gen 3 Pre-order Customer".

Definition of pre-order :
"A pre-order is an order placed for an item that has not yet been released."

But wind-up was maybe not official release.


----------



## drummie1914 (Mar 28, 2017)

You guys are all delusional! 

Yao was selling the same watch, to anyone that wanted it, at the WindUp! 

Meanwhile, you fellas are still waiting for one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

just one of the perks of being in NYC at the WindUp... hey, nothing at Mkii is typical, but trust me, it's worth the wait (as long as the wait isn't 8 years) ;-)



drummie1914 said:


> You guys are all delusional!
> 
> Yao was selling the same watch, to anyone that wanted it, at the WindUp!
> 
> ...


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I finally received mine today, and despite my gripes about the delay in shipping and the WindUp NYC sales, I am happy with the watch. It's really a sharp looking piece and while the bezel does have a tad of play in it, especially compared to my Nassaus or Sea Fighter, it's not enough to make me want to send it back. If I do have one complaint about the watch though it's that the crown is a bit undersized and is difficult to grasp thanks to the way it's set within the offset case. Of course, I don't have a first generation Paradive to compare it to.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

drummie1914 said:


> ... Why don't you send Yao an email and ask him?


It's more fun seeing owners' pics. Besides, we want Bill focused on QC, prep, and shipping orders.

Okay, okay, so it appears Bill sold one or two at Windup while pre-order customers were waiting for theirs. I don't think that's such a big crime, but I sympathize with the disappointment. If it really bends you, cancel your order, ask for refund, and cite that as a reason.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Was Yao selling any "variants" of project 300 at windup?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My bonkering is finally over!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewatch77 (Nov 22, 2017)

How do you find the bezel and crown action? (that others were talking about) ................ and how's the fit ? (I've also got a 6.5 inch wrist!) cheers.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bluewatch77 said:


> How do you find the bezel and crown action? (that others were talking about) ................ and how's the fit ? (I've also got a 6.5 inch wrist!) cheers.


I agree with previous comments about the bezel and crown action. But those issues are minor to me. The lumed acrylic bezel makes up for them. :-!

I also like how the color of the date numerals are a shade of grey that matches the case and "grayness" of the bezel numbers when they are not lit up. Sort of gives the date a more stealthy and tactical vibe.

It fits perfectly on my 6.5" wrist. I'm used to this kind of size since I've owned two Paradives before and still have my Graywater.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The crown looks snug but I'll ask anyway: Any crown wobble?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

powerband said:


> The crown looks snug but I'll ask anyway: Any crown wobble?


I'd say the the crown is super _duper_ snug! :-d

I don't feel any wobble. The crown is set so deep it's not going anywhere. Definitely feels very secure.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Cool. I’m ok with wobbly knees but not wobbly crowns


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Darwin said:


> ^^ Sorry, terse early morning cell phone replies are ill-advised... I meant that I can't argue your points (re: beater and value proposition)! It's all good and I don't think you have any apologies to make. I opened myself up to being called on my comments; I should have simply noted that I love the watch and left it at that. Having opened the can of worms, though, bezel action is sub-par and the crown fiddly to screw back in (problem is that it's hard to get the thread started when screwing it back down). I've been urged to write to MKII about the bezel issue and probably should... Problem for me is that there is about 15 minutes of back play on it and it is "springy" vertically. I NEVER use the bezel on a dive watch or GMT (poseur here...), so a non-issue for me. once I set it where I want it, it stays put.
> 
> Right, having now aired this publicly, I should contact MKII. Not fair to them NOT to do so.


Wow - I'm a dick. It's been about 14 months and I've yet to post back with an update about this. I contacted MKII Service almost immediately after posting the above and was very quickly emailed with instructions on how to ship the watch back to Bill from Canada, free of charge. Once back in PA, Bill tore the watch apart and rebuilt it, retaining the original case and bezel for QC purposes (ie to examine more closely), re-regulated it, did a pressure test, and shipped the watch back with its original movement, dial, handset and caseback. The bezel action was much improved. Still not as tight as my Nassau 3-6-9, say, but precise. Hits each of the 120 clicks cleanly and doesn't wobble or skip. More than acceptable for my purposes. Overall, this experience left me more than satisfied with MKII's CS and with the Paradive.

FWIW, a WIS friend (and fellow MKII owner) had it for a few months and felt that the bezel action is sub-par. This is after Bill had corrected it. I just pulled it out of the watchbox and gave it a spin: satisfying 120 clicks around the dial with no skipping and hits each minute mark precisely. Really cannot find fault with it myself!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Bezel action is largely a personal preference. I've felt Rolex bezels that have terrible amounts of play. Sometimes it's all a matter of perception.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Waiting on Paradive order ia driving me bonkers*

Beautiful!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Worth it!


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

Chromejob said:


> It's more fun seeing owners' pics. Besides, we want Bill focused on QC, prep, and shipping orders.
> 
> Okay, okay, so it appears Bill sold one or two at Windup while pre-order customers were waiting for theirs. I don't think that's such a big crime, but I sympathize with the disappointment. If it really bends you, cancel your order, ask for refund, and cite that as a reason.


Pretty bad business to be selling to new customers when there is a huge pre-order waitlist.


----------

